# R32 Insurance and Stickshift or DSG?



## Lordoftherings (Dec 1, 2003)

I have just moved to England, and i think there is a jungle of insurance companies to choose between, which company should I go for, to insurance my R32, and how much approximately will it be? I am 25 years old...

I m going to buy a R32 in the next week, and I stand between the R32 with DSG and F1 Shift (gear shift on the stearing wheel), and the regular stick shift what should i go for?? Anyone have a clue??

I have been in contact with the AMD Technic, regarding the stage wich gives me 306Hp, has anyone here done it, is AMD a good firm to choose when tuning a R32?

Hope somebody could help me out...

Thanx


----------



## rally_chris (Jan 29, 2004)

DSG was never offered on UK R32s so assuming you are buying the car in the UK you will have no option but the conventional manual I'm afraid.

AFAIK the 3.2 TT is the only mk4 Golf platform model available in the UK with DSG transmission.

Chris


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Best thing you can do is join up here and then ask the same questions 

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/pos ... &Board=VWR

an R32 based forum, much better


----------



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

www.elephant.co.uk

Andy


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I went with Admiral as they were the cheapest for me.


----------

